# Florida Republicans Introduce Bills to Grant Themselves a CCW Prohibition Exemption



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/f...grant-themselves-a-ccw-prohibition-exemption/


----------

